
Ask HN: IPs to put in your hosts file – to block ads and tracking - superinterwebs
This includes tracking from google-facebook
======
jdc
In a sense, the pi-hole project is a very well marketed hosts file config
script.

This is where they keep the URLs for the said hosts file:
[https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-
hole/blob/master/automated%20i...](https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-
hole/blob/master/automated%20install/basic-install.sh#L1163)

------
IronWolve
Theres a bunch on github, just search for blacklist hostfiles.

[https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts](https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)

------
throwaway_009
[https://someonewhocares.org/hosts/hosts](https://someonewhocares.org/hosts/hosts)

